# Chasing Legends: the movie website



## ksanbon (Jul 19, 2008)

check out the 3 minute trailer
http://chasinglegends.com/

Cobnversation w/ the director, Jason Berry
http://velonews.competitor.com/2010...-de-france-documentary-chasing-legends_122828


----------



## ghost6 (Sep 4, 2009)

Looks good!


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

I can't believe it's not playing in Idaho Falls.


----------



## Andrew1 (May 27, 2009)

I'm buying this for sure. That on-the-bike footage looks awesome.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Will Buy!


----------



## bismo37 (Mar 22, 2002)

haha... it will be in portland!


----------



## neilg1 (Sep 23, 2009)

Looks awesome. I only hope it isn't a Columbia-HTC ad......


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Sweet...its playing in Huntington.


----------



## vandalbob (Dec 13, 2001)

bmxhacksaw said:


> I can't believe it's not playing in Idaho Falls.


Maybe it will be showing in Pocatello? Ummm, right.


----------



## jason745 (Jul 22, 2010)

For those of you in the Los Angeles area, there's a screening coming up at Cinespace in Hollywood on Saturday August 14th. 

Tickets here:
http://www.grippedstore.com/product-p/cl-hollywood-aug14.htm


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

I'll admit to being a skeptic, thinking it'd be sleezy or seem fabricated. But I'm kinda sold here with the trailer (...with some of Ligget's narration).


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

Highly recommend. I saw it in San Diego. I think I will buy in on DVD to watch it again. Good stuff!


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

neilg1 said:


> Looks awesome. I only hope it isn't a Columbia-HTC ad......



Not so much. The producers wanted an "American Team", so they went with Columbia HTC. Just so happens that Cav had an epic tour that year with 6 stage wins.

A lot of "talent" not associated with HTC is featured also....funny interview with Jens V, for example.

The camera angles and production value are great...no corners cut. The best TdF doc I have seen so far.

No..I don't work for them


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

or isohunt it


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

why is that the american general view have to reduce cycling to the tour the france ?

or better yet, what can be done to open their minds to the whole dimension of the cycling sport ?


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

Unfortunately, nothing can be done...


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Salsa_Lover said:


> why is that the american general view have to reduce cycling to the tour the france ?
> 
> or better yet, what can be done to open their minds to the whole dimension of the cycling sport ?


There are huge impediments in overcoming the staggering lead that baseball, football, basketball, hockey and NASCAR have in terms of American mind share. I cannot see it being anything other than a niche sport in the U.S. for years to come - sadly


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

Looks good. Might have to order it. Being as they followed htc, I wonder of they have the stage where the split occurred, the stage where hincapie almost had yellow, and what footage they have of the finish, when they showed garmin how steal a leadout.


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

Hell, I'd pay just to watch the trailer! Just pre-bought the DVD, pleasant suprise was free shipping.


----------



## jason745 (Jul 22, 2010)

weltyed said:


> Looks good. Might have to order it. Being as they followed htc, I wonder of they have the stage where the split occurred, the stage where hincapie almost had yellow, and what footage they have of the finish, when they showed garmin how steal a leadout.


Check, check, and check.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Looks great, but I'd like to see the whole thing before deciding to throw that kind of money on the table...I ain't rich like you guys!


----------



## ksanbon (Jul 19, 2008)

I ordered it, but the last e-mail said that it won't ship until 8/12.......


----------



## CJ1068 (Jul 24, 2008)

*Ouch!!*

Just watched the trailer. DId you see the fan in the blue shirt get blown off his feet during the sprint to the finish at 2:11 of the trailer? THat had to have left a mark.


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

That was a Gendarme getting hit by Jalabert in an infamous sprint in Armentières in 1994 -- almost ended his career (Jalabert's, not the Gendarme's) and contributed to him converting from a sprinter into a climber (well, at least a polka-dot jersey winner!)


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Salsa_Lover said:


> why is that the american general view have to reduce cycling to the tour the france ?
> 
> or better yet, what can be done to open their minds to the whole dimension of the cycling sport ?


Given the lack of coverage, it would be difficult to know about other races. Things are improving, but there still isn't what I'd consider enough coverage of international cycling. Plus, there are certain riders who basically have "reduced" their season to the Tour. 

Expanding the sport? Hard to say. Most people see cycling as a kid's toy or a hobby, but that's about it. It would be nice if something could be done, but I don't see it ever rivaling baseball, football, or basketball.


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm buying it.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

That style of soundtrack music is getting old.


----------



## acapulcogold (Jul 15, 2010)

I saw it in Portland...I thought it was well done. I also took someone who isn't that into cycling and they said it was good as well (if that means anything to anyone).


----------



## penn_rider (Jul 11, 2009)

Going to see it on Thursday...


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

jason: do you have an eta on the dvd ship date? will you have this available on blu ray? I saw this in Anaheim Hills and loved it! Need to add this to my collection


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Looks good. I do want it!


----------



## jason745 (Jul 22, 2010)

foofighter said:


> jason: do you have an eta on the dvd ship date? will you have this available on blu ray? I saw this in Anaheim Hills and loved it! Need to add this to my collection


The DVD's are shipping very soon and a Blu-Ray is in the works for the Holidays.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Ooo a blueray version? How much of an upcharge? I'd be interested in the blueray for sure!


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

oh man this is awesome


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

Looks good. I have both their other films and both deliver. Too rich for my blood though.


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

Excellent trailer!


----------



## ziggurat22 (Jul 13, 2005)

That's pretty awesome that it played in Rochester AND Indianapolis...makes sense.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

I have it marked on Netflix, though I'm guessing it will be a while before it's available.


----------



## penn_rider (Jul 11, 2009)

saw it tonight,,, good flick. Theater was mostly full of cycling clubs,, oh and a few loud mouth beginner cyclists (not young,, not old) behind me with their popped collars and faded jeans, their dates were way to hot for them... the had to prove that they new the riders before their names were credited. Loud, and obnoxious... 

Better news,, I won the hand crafted beer raffle (it was a tasty bottle of beer indeed) at a local joint and am entered into a drawing for tickets to go to the Great American Beer Festival in Denver!


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

penn_rider said:


> saw it tonight,,, good flick. Theater was mostly full of cycling clubs,, oh and a few loud mouth beginner cyclists (not young,, not old) behind me with their popped collars and faded jeans, their dates were way to hot for them... the had to prove that they new the riders before their names were credited. Loud, and obnoxious...
> 
> Better news,, I won the hand crafted beer raffle (it was a tasty bottle of beer indeed) at a local joint and am entered into a drawing for tickets to go to the Great American Beer Festival in Denver!



Typical. I sat next to a guy wearing an HTC Columbia pro jersey. I think he had a crush on Cav.


----------



## WaynefromOrlando (Mar 3, 2010)

I'll hold on til the Blue Ray version is released, will make a great Christmas present to myself.


----------



## hawker12 (Oct 19, 2003)

ziggurat22 said:


> That's pretty awesome that it played in Rochester AND Indianapolis...makes sense.



Wish it were playing here in the Atlanta area....lots of cyclists here. Just wondering...why Rochester? I was born and raised there but I'm not sure it is seen as a "hotbed of cycling"?


----------



## fschris (Jul 21, 2010)

Not on Blue Ray ????


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

When is it shipping??


----------



## sa7nt (Jun 28, 2010)

cyclesport45 said:


> When is it shipping??


Wish I knew. I preordered this a while ago.


----------



## ksanbon (Jul 19, 2008)

*It's here! I just pulled mine out of the mailbox.*


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

fschris said:


> Not on Blue Ray ????



Awe, massive bummer


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

Sweet I'm going to order it tonight!


----------



## Infini (Apr 21, 2003)

Really looking forward to this, but if Blu-Ray is coming, I'll wait for that!


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

jason mentioned BR is coming this holiday


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

neilg1 said:


> Looks awesome. I only hope it isn't a Columbia-HTC ad......


It is.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

foofighter said:


> jason mentioned BR is coming this holiday


Excellent! It's a bit of a wait, but I'll survive :thumbsup:


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

Just got it. It's really good! My wife thinks so too.

Two thumbs up!!


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

Just got it, nice!


----------



## gardenrunner (Jul 25, 2009)

*woot!*



mjdwyer23 said:


> Just got it, nice!


Well, I'm assuming you didn't watch it yet since you just got it? 

I'm not a spoil sport, so I won't say anything. With that being said, I really liked it. Make sure you watch all of the extras. The rider interviews delve a little deeper than the movie itself.


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

Yeah 20 mins in, loving it so far. I didn't expect 130 mins of extras!


----------



## ksanbon (Jul 19, 2008)

I loved it! Definitely worth the wait. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

Yeah that was awesome!


----------



## neilg1 (Sep 23, 2009)

Just watched it. Unbelievable footage, but take my advice and watch it on mute. the music is atrocious, and the narrative is pretty bland. No real angle to the movie at all.
But the images are incredible....


----------



## ksanbon (Jul 19, 2008)

gardenrunner said:


> I'm not a spoil sport, so I won't say anything. With that being said, I really liked it. Make sure you watch all of the extras. The rider interviews delve a little deeper than the movie itself.


+1

I just watched them. It was so enlightening to hear about what happened from the team view.

.


----------



## ksanbon (Jul 19, 2008)

*Highlight Alert*.......

13 minutes of Jens, sharing & reflecting on his own.


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

foofighter said:


> jason mentioned BR is coming this holiday


I went to a showing of the film in Baltimore tonight. I recommend it highly. I have seen most of the team-focused, "behind the scenes" videos of the Tour de France. This is the best one I have seen. I recommend it highly. Also, if you get a chance to go to a showing where Jason Berry, the director, is present, you should go. His comments after the viewing were interesting and worth the price of admission in and of themselves.


----------



## FatGut1 (Dec 16, 2008)

Saw it opening night. Met Cav talked trash, Got some autographs and photos. The Jens V interviews are money.


----------

